# Periwinkle



## spartanram (Mar 26, 2015)

I have a girlfriend (72 yrs young) whose favorite color is periwinkle. I have no idea what the color combination is in order to make a blank. It appears to be a real light shade of violet and blue. Are there any thoughts on how I may approach this?


----------



## TimS124 (Mar 27, 2015)

Which resin are you planning to use to cast this?  For Alumilite Clear, you can put the dye into just Part A before mixing in Part B and get a fairly good idea of the final color...it will lighten slightly when you mix in Part B (since you're doubling the amount of resin).

If you work with Alumilite White, you can do the same, but when it goes off, it will add a lot of white which will significantly lighten whatever color you've mixed.

If you haven't worked with Alumilite previously, make a test batch or two without dye to get a feel for how much you need to stir after mixing A and B together.  They're designed to start a bit cloudily and turn clear when properly mixed...but with dye added, you won't see that effect.  So, you need to know how long to stir if you go that route.

I use it when figuring out new color combinations, then put the target amount of dye into a cup (one for each target color), mix all of the A & B for a batch together, then pour off what I want into each target cup and just stir in the waiting color.  That's giving me better results than carefully measuring out the dye after A & B have been mixed (since time is limited once they're mixed, this helps keep things moving smoothly).

I'll even sometimes put a tiny bit of Part A into the dye cup so the dye can be mixed into solution rather than sticking to the bottom of the cup.  You just have to be careful not to throw off the ratio of A to B by using non-trivial amounts of A this way...

Alumilite's "Violet" dye mixed with Alumilite White produces a fairly light purple.  One drop goes a long ways with their dyes!


----------



## MrBassMan (Mar 28, 2015)

I have been casting resins for a couple of years (using TAP clear resin) and I have mixed a periwinkle (Periwinkle is nothing more than a diluted purple)

My suggestion is to visit your local hobby & craft store (Hobby Lobby or Michaels) or Amazon.com and pick up a variety pack of jacquard pearlex pigments and a plain white liquid resin pigment, some Popsicle sticks and also visit your local Smart & Final or target and a pack of small, 2-3oz paper cups.

Pour the resin to1/2 fill the cup, add 1 Popsicle stick tip of purple pigment and mix, then scoop a  VERY tiny dap of the white and mix.  Add a TINY bit of the white to the cup until you achieve the desired hue.

Rule of thumb....11-13 drops of catalyst for every 2oz of resin.  Any more and your blank will be too brittle and your ambient (outside/workshop) temperature should be about 72 degrees, or else the resin will take longer to cure. 

Good luck and share pics of your creation please


----------

